# Tricolors in black, chocolate, and yellow



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tracker died two days before his last litter was born off of his granddaughter, Trackee. There are a couple of yellow tris among the bunch along with chocolate and black tris, and a couple that I'm not certain what to call.



This is the one with the best patches.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the one you say has the best patches a lot.Is it a buck or a doe?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

What sweet great-great-grand babies.  I like the markings on the one just under your forefinger, and the yellow in hand. Hope they do great things for you later.

-Zanne


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

SarahC: It's a boy! The sootiness of the yellow should clear and deepen as he grows, so I'm hoping to use him for stud. He's got good size, and I love his big feet and fat tail.

Tracker's other litters off the fawn and red pied satin does didn't yield any tris, which is more or less what I expected. One more generation will probably do the trick. I don't think their mom, Trinket, had any dilution factors.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good fortune that he's a buck.Keen to see how he developes and also what he throws out in future.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

This shade of yellow is so beautiful. I've never seen anything like it. Does one take a typical RY and dilute it to achieve this?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Seafolly: The lighter shade is due c locus dilution; the stronger yellow patches will deepen as he grows, I think. RY varies in depth from really deep yellow to a very pale shade I'd call sunshine.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

moustress said:


> Seafolly: The lighter shade is due c locus dilution; the stronger yellow patches will deepen as he grows, I think. RY varies in depth from really deep yellow to a very pale shade I'd call sunshine.


Oh thank you! So if one pairs RY to a c-dilute, over time, one might hope to see this lovely sunshine? That's a goal I'd love to work toward. I know one should really aim for a richer shade but there's no such thing as show mice in Canada so I figure I might as well breed what I enjoy.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I really like the choc tricolours. Very pretty. Are you still breeding blue tris?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

MM: Yes, I am still breeding blue tris; I have a surplus of blue splashed because of the fact that I didn't manage to produce a good blue tri buck to use for stud. My next litters will be a trial with a young blue tri buck. My whole thrust in breeding currently is for tricolors.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some new pix of this litter at about three weeks of age.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
They are fantastic.
What do they have for dinner?It looks as if it tastes really good.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

My guess is oatmeal?

Looking good.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper, it's oatmeal; actually porridge, as it's cooked with milk. I cook brekkers for my breeding and young meeces every night, as they also get scrambled egg, and I'm often hungry myself by the time I leave the mousery.


----------

